# New Stingray!



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What are your thoughts?

http://www.stuff.co.nz/motoring/8178083/New-Corvette-the-best-ever


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

KDave, I like it, but, .... there's something about the new lines and shape .....
reminds me of ...... oh !!!!! name 5 foreign(to USA) sports cars and I can find a piece of each on this Vette.
they could have at least split the back window! 

LOL


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Sweet curves supported by 6.2 litres...... what's not to like!

Had to laugh at Tim Lee's statement 3/4 through the article commencing with "This is a non-story from my point of view. You guys write what you want to write, I really don't give a .............". :lol:

Oh, wait, I live in Australia! :freak:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

looks like aston martin car? or ? 

Wes


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Jisp said:


> Sweet curves supported by 6.2 litres...... what's not to like!
> 
> Had to laugh at Tim Lee's statement 3/4 through the article commencing with "This is a non-story from my point of view. You guys write what you want to write, I really don't give a .............". :lol:
> 
> Oh, wait, I live in Australia! :freak:


i wonder if they are still making them up the street, in Bowling Green, KY (??)

Bubba 123 
looking @ around $60,000+/-USD. in this neck of the woods..

only 1's who can afford 'em are; Doctors, Lawyers & Drug Dealers :freak: LOL


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Bubba 123 said:


> i wonder if they are still making them up the street, in Bowling Green, KY (??)


Yes, they are.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Hate the Camaro back end, car looks like 3 different groups built it.
Some angles look awesome, some not so much.

The above view of the rear fastback area looks like the Chrysler Crossfire(Yeck)
Overhead hood area reminds me of Cadillac with those flat folded lines on the hood.

It may grow on me, Don't matter, can't afford one anyway.
Later,
Keith


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I've been checking it out on Jalopnik. Love it. 

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool Viper :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Cool Viper :thumbsup:


Exactly, I guess Chevy had to do something. Looks like an RX8 from the front/side.
New Viper looks awesome!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I guess someone forgot to tell the designers to "flush twice".

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

+










=










?

:tongue:


----------



## jakegt01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you for doing the legwork 'Doba. Correct me if I'm wrong, didn't Chevrolet state they wanted a car with more "worldwide appeal" ? For that matter didn't Ford say that of the Mustang? Brace yourselves.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Put the new chassis under a Real 63 split window Stingray body with the big block hood and you would have something, with the new one you have a hodge poge of cars that a designer was give and assigned to assemble together somehow. 

not a fan of the new style. 

Boosted


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Brilliant designer for the front and for the rear. Too bad they were never introduced to each other...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, the corvette died in '83 (82 actually). 84 and up are just plain butt ugly IMHO.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

LDThomas said:


> Brilliant designer for the front and for the rear. Too bad they were never introduced to each other...


I'll agree with that LD.

'82 was a good year for the Corvette to die! I had one, a Collector Edition, not an impressive car by any means.

I'll wait to pass judgement on the new Vette till I see it in person. I didn't like the Camaro when they re-introduced it, but after seeing it in person, I like it.

If you ask me, the new Viper looks a lot like the old Vette. But thats just me.


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

I personally think its ugly. They just lost all sense of american with this euro looking trash.
I'm not saying previous years were sexy but atleast they were different from every other car on the road. Bring back the ZR1 rear please.....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm far from a vette fan but, for the money I don't think you can do any better. 

Most SUVs cost more. An Escellade cost twice that!!!!!

I like any american car.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Give me a `67 Stingray 427,all black please otherwise not much of a vette fan.New one has an uglier Camaro(I don`t care muchfor the new Camaro) rear and I don`t like the front end styling at all.I`ll take a 2G Viper!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

My hope is that everyone falls so much in love with the new style that the prices for all the older styles fall dramatically. So please, lie if you must, but spread the word that this new Vette is the ONLY one to have...


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Funy, but they all look like derivatives of the Shelby Daytona Coupe circa 1965. It just goes to show that for a given drivetrain layout, sooner or later a certain shape wins out and the rest is all details.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks but no thanks. I'll keep my 81 and continue looking for a mid sixties roadster in good shape.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

To me, this is a corvette. When I was about 15, there was a guy in the neigborhood that built one of these from the ground up. I got to go along on the first ride, although I had to ride in the back under the split window. Not being familiar with the custom of calling "shotgun". What a great memory!
hojoe


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

jakegt01 said:


> Thank you for doing the legwork 'Doba. Correct me if I'm wrong, didn't Chevrolet state they wanted a car with more "worldwide appeal" ? For that matter didn't Ford say that of the Mustang? Brace yourselves.


i'll wait...& get these in slot cars /they come out.... LOL
Bubba


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'll have a '63 if yer buy'n...*

... but otherwise this new one leaves me flat... needs tribal flames or a Porky Pig decal... er sumthin. Just looks too much like a 2013 [insert your brand here] Supercar. No offense to the fans, it's just not my cup. :dude:


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

front of a lotus the rear of a camero


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think they should have made it closer in style to something between '56 to '62.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Best redesign since the 68 mako sharks, IMO. It has what everything C4 and up has been missing, dramatic bodyline creases


----------

